# A killer group



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

Once I saw the tail I would stepped back and fired the whole dozen thinking it was a snake.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Why this doesn't happen more often at DCWC, I'll never know. When I was removing and hanging targets for the Sectional, there must have been one of these behind every other target face. And yesterday we had one run out when the first arrow hit.


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Why this doesn't happen more often at DCWC, I'll never know. When I was removing and hanging targets for the Sectional, there must have been one of these behind every other target face. And yesterday we had one run out when the first arrow hit.


I'm surprised too because y'all have a lot of creatures in Durham!! Haven't seen any as exotic as last year yet.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Bobmuley said:


> Once I saw the tail I would stepped back and fired the whole dozen thinking it was a snake.


You and me both.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I'm surprised that doesn't happen more. Last year we were shooting and I pulled an arrow and it was covered with blood  moved the face and a mouse had caught a bad one.  he thought he was safe in the tire....didn't know that was PQs favorite ring :chortle:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

In da face! :thumb: :chortle: :darkbeer:


----------



## SteveID (May 6, 2008)

Interesting that its tail is colored to match the face while the body is colored to match the cardboard. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

"Dead in the X" if I was calling for you. :darkbeer:


----------



## tabarch (Sep 20, 2006)

nothing like a 40yd head shot on such a small critter


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

IGluIt4U said:


> In da face! :thumb: :chortle: :darkbeer:


 and this time the "mods" can't complain....that was in da face and it was a great ethical shot :chortle:


----------



## outback jack (Aug 12, 2006)

Well here I am laying in the motel room in London, KY looking for some interesting reading and I find a post by my ole buddy the bug man and think he's posted a pic of a awesome group at 80 yds. or so. WRONG!!! It was a pic of a dead lizard. Jay you might want to take it easy on the lizards from now on because they might just eat enough bugs to keep them off you.


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

You shoulda seen the bug whisperer catching fireflies tonight!!!


----------



## Field_Flight (May 9, 2009)

*...*

Reminds me of a posting at an airgun forum where this guy has blood spatter from a fly that intercepted a high speed pellet on the way to the bullseye.
Too bad for the lizard, I think its a slink or somesuch. Really too bad, they're good reps. You cant be blamed though.

Pete


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

Field_Flight said:


> Reminds me of a posting at an airgun forum where this guy has blood spatter from a fly that intercepted a high speed pellet on the way to the bullseye.
> Too bad for the lizard, I think its a slink or somesuch. Really too bad, they're good reps. You cant be blamed though.
> 
> Pete


The real question here is did he speak with an accent and try to sell you car insurance before you shot him. If he did, I have to congratulate and thank you, those Geico commercials are starting to get annoying....


----------



## neo71665 (Jul 26, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> and this time the "mods" can't complain....that was in da face and it was a great ethical shot :chortle:


Oh some hunter will be in here crying about how he shoulda wiped all the blood off, cut out the tounge so it wasn't hanging out, washed the hide, and tried to turned it so you couldn't see the hole from the arrow.:darkbeer:


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*THAT DOES IT...............YOU REALLY DID IT THIS TIME...........

Now we will have PETA protesting that we don't check each target for "occupancy" before we shoot them.......*

.


----------

